# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Does anabolic innovations exist? Is this sus 250 even real?

## okkkthennn

Hi, I am going to start a first cycle of steroids at the start of the new year. I've been researching and talking to people on courses for a couple years now and am ready to start a course.

My question though is about some sus 250 i have on offer for me to buy tomorrow. If this sus 250 is real I need to get it now because i wont be able to get any more sus 250 before the new year.

i already have 10 mls of sus 250 which is not enough for a course so i need to get more.

There is 20 mls on offer for me tomorrow and it is from a respected source. Everyone vouches for this source and says to trust anything he has. But I have done some research on the sustanon 250 that he has for sale.

QUESTION - The sustanon 250 on offer is in two vials, both containing 10 mls of sustanon 250 each. Does that sound legit?
The biggest thing that is worrying me about this sustanon 250 is that the vials say it is from ANABOLIC INNOVATIONS .
Apparently anabolic innovations do make steroids but I havnt found anything about them making sustanon 250. Whats more is I cant find a website for anabolic innovations or anything on the internet to do with the company. I found a place in america (im in australia) which used to be called anabolic innovations and called them and they said they never made any steroids including sustanon 250.
I have done alot of research into this and does any one know if ANABOLIC INNOVATIONS actually makes sustanon 250 and if it supposed to be in 10 ml vials?
Thankyou for reading and any help.

----------


## smile

From the research that I have done EVERY liquid steroid comes in 1ml ampoules ,5ml sachets, or 10ml and 20ml vials.

----------


## Brett N

If you have been doing a lot of research, why would you be using sustanon on your first cycle? Apparently your research was not here. I suggest reading the stickies form knowledgeable members with many cycles under their belts to help you. Then ask what they recommend.

----------


## mgambino310

> If you have been doing a lot of research, why would you be using sustanon on your first cycle? Apparently your research was not here. I suggest reading the stickies form knowledgeable members with many cycles under their belts to help you. Then ask what they recommend.


Ditto

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Hi, I am going to start a first cycle of steroids at the start of the new year. I've been researching and talking to people on courses for a couple years now and am ready to start a course.
> 
> My question though is about some sus 250 i have on offer for me to buy tomorrow. If this sus 250 is real I need to get it now because i wont be able to get any more sus 250 before the new year.
> 
> i already have 10 mls of sus 250 which is not enough for a course so i need to get more.
> 
> There is 20 mls on offer for me tomorrow and it is from a respected source. Everyone vouches for this source and says to trust anything he has. But I have done some research on the sustanon 250 that he has for sale.
> 
> QUESTION - The sustanon 250 on offer is in two vials, both containing 10 mls of sustanon 250 each. Does that sound legit?
> ...


no ones probably heard of them cus theres hundreds of ugl steroid "manufacturers" and not all of them have a website...what it comes down to is do you trust your source and of course try it and see...

----------


## okkkthennn

fair enough, thanks for the responses so far.

----------


## okkkthennn

Should i ask the knowledgeable members what they recommend in their own threads or PM them about it?

----------


## ghettoboyd

if no one has replied about it then no one has heard or has experience with them bro...I am a knowledgeable member and I have no clue..like I said there are hundreds of ugl's out there...don't go bothering other members through pm, if anyone has heard of them they would have replied....

----------


## aussie made

Yes I have heard of it. It's a ugl in aus. From what I have found its meant to be good stuff. Do some research and you should find it

----------

